# cpt code 58552



## bench

Hi Fellows,

When you use cpt code 58552 LAVH, does this mean that the cervix  is also  removed together with uterus, fallopian tubes and ovary, vaginally? We had a procedure done here in ASC that the surgeon removed the uterus, cervix, fallpian tubes and ovaries vaginally. I'm kind of confuse since the lay description of cpt code 58552 did not mention removal of the cervix. 

Thanks for your feed back.


----------



## mbort

CPT Codes 58550 and 58552 vs 58541-58544

Codes58550, Laparoscopy surgical, with vaginal hysterectomy, for uterus 250 grams or less; and58552, Laparoscopy surgical, with vaginal hysterectomy, for uterus 250 grams or less; with removal of tube(s) and/or ovary(s), do not account for the necessity to morcellate the uterine body in order to remove it through minimal access ports. It would not be appropriate to report codes 58550 and 58552 for a laparoscopic supracervical hysterectomy. The main difference is that these codes describe removal of the uterus with the cervix, whereas a laparoscopic supracervical hysterectomy describes removal of the uterine fundus leaving the cervix in place.


----------

